# Omg is anyone watching the truth about skinny celebritys !!!!



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

omg what the f..k is with these people they are absoulutely ******* me off losuie redknapp ,
they should be bloody grateful they can get pregnant urghhhhhhhh selfish horrible people


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Mel c got it spot on   so pleased she is speaking like that


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Couldn't bring myself to watch it knew I would just get cross or upset at the moment!   Some people just make you want to scream don't they?! Watching the best of My Supersweet 16 instead, need some light relief


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i tink i should watch that instead this have really infurated me and i have been turned off her completely i have a feeling i will be getting more upset though       cao x


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Turn over Emma, don't let those silly women upset you  . One of the kids as just been told he's getting Beegees (sp)tribute band and he is not happy   

cao


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i think i may tale ur advice now cause its doing my head in  
ill watch what ur watching now   thnks hun  x x


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Have a good eve


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

GGGGRRR selfish so and so's


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive recorded it as was watching lost ...i wont be taking tips of them thats for sure they need some of me ...ive just stuffed my face


----------

